# Some people have too much money



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Driving back from squash last night I saw a DB9 (or Vanquish - it was dark & I can never tell them apart) with the license plate ' V FAST'

I have no idea how he has spaced it, or what were supposed to be numbers, but that is exactly how it was - no attempt to hide it. One of the best, if illegal, plates I have ever seen. :lol:


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

VFA 5T ?


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

"too" :wink:


----------



## SimonQS (Jul 21, 2008)

head_ed said:


> Driving back from squash last night I saw a DB9 (or Vanquish - it was dark & I can never tell them apart) with the license plate ' V FAST'
> 
> I have no idea how he has spaced it, or what were supposed to be numbers, but that is exactly how it was - no attempt to hide it. One of the best, if illegal, plates I have ever seen. :lol:


Best one I know of is 5LR - and yes its on a black McLaren SLR


----------



## prt225TT (May 7, 2007)

Best, or should that be smallest I've seen was on a foreign X5... just a single digit... 6 8) Was kinda weird to see... can't remember which country plate it was on.

    

I'm guessing it was most likely an arab rich b*stard!

http://www.lussorian.com/luxury/comment ... 007-05-22/

Should've driven into it and made him buy me a V6 front bumper :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Best i saw was on a Trans Am. BEG 41T .............. BEG 4 IT 8)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

What about PEN 15 or PEN 1S

Paul Raymond, the strip club king gave this to his then girlfriend Fiona Richmond and it was affixed to a Rolls Royce... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers

Rich 

I once saw OBO 110X for sale in the Sunday Times too... :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Driving back from squash last night I saw a DB9 (or Vanquish - it was dark & I can never tell them apart) with the license plate ' V FAST'
> 
> I have no idea how he has spaced it, or what were supposed to be numbers, but that is exactly how it was - no attempt to hide it. One of the best, if illegal, plates I have ever seen. :lol:


Seen that very car in Puerto Banus.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

FU 2 on a 7 Series was always my favourite & i was told it cost the owner £250K back in the early 90's.

D81 TCH spaced & altered to read D BITCH is another i like, although the owner yet again has it speced correctly as she's always getting a tug from the Rozzas about it.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

There's a transit van that drives about Stirling with the reg made to read like "JOBBIE", a butcher's van in Camelon with the reg "MINCE", and one in Dunblane with the reg "GIGOTS".

Rogue


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I quite regularly see V1PER on...

(fortunately)

A Dodge Viper! Red one...


----------



## TT_Broonster (Jan 28, 2007)

Rogue said:


> There's a transit van that drives about Stirling with the reg made to read like "JOBBIE",
> Rogue


Does the van have anything to do with drain unblocking by any chance?

I recall seeing it, or something similar, months ago.


----------



## allthewayfromspain (Sep 17, 2008)

My old man has his whole name on one of his cars....M16 UEL (miguel)

The other plate is a 0007 on his aston dbs9

git


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

One of my faves:









The shortest reg I've seen is this one - he used to own the local Rover/Range Rover Dealership a few years ago:









The first of the "new style" plates I saw that caught my eye was owned by a cousin of a friend of mine..the reg was YE51 CAN - spaced to read YE5 I CAN

also, I heard (probably untrue) that Andrew Lloyd Webber had bought MU51 CAL - which would be pretty cool.

And finally one I saw going round Hyde Park Corner on a brand new Z3 when they came out, driven by a "glamorous" girl (possibly of the "glamour" variety [smiley=gorgeous.gif] :wink: ) with the reg: L4 YME - spaced accordingly :roll: :lol:


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

I've seen BYE on a Lamborghini. I think it was 8 YE but even though i was right behind it i couldn't tell it was an 8. Did take a pic and will post it up asap.


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

V14GRA on a mondeo in northumberland, says it all


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

A very nicely modded Focus ST- OR08NGE . Guess what colour it was.

OH, and a Bentley conti GT - RICH B .


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> "too" :wink:


Ouch, one of my pet hates - I must have been tired when I posted


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

LAM 80

was the best one I've seen (on a countach :roll: )


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Saw a Z4 with UR02 SLO, which I thought was fairly tepid in the cool stakes.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

TT_Broonster said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > There's a transit van that drives about Stirling with the reg made to read like "JOBBIE",
> ...


I'm not sure. I've passed it twice (going in opposite directions) and each time I've been too interested in the reg to look at the company name 

Rogue


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

DXN said:


> LAM 80
> 
> was the best one I've seen (on a countach :roll: )


I have a feeling that that Lambo is a kit car. Sure I've seen that number plate in a mag feature about 406's to 360's and fake Lambos.

May be mistaken though.


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

I have seen a 911 Turbo with the plate 'R4CE U'


----------



## Flyboyben (Apr 6, 2007)

citrix20 said:


> I have seen a 911 Turbo with the plate 'R4CE U'


EAT 11T used to be on a Lotus Carlton, now on a boring Merc E-class I think

In Glasgow I also saw a green mk1 TT roadster with green hood and the regs HIBS TT. Anyone who uses this website?


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Was sat in a hotel bar in Birmingham a few months back and a colleague comes in and says "Phil have a look at this car outside the hotel, its well worth looking at"

Red Ferrari with the plate spelling EGO 2 BIG

Not sure how it done, must be EG02 BLG or something like that with the bit missing off the L


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

There's a car with PHY5IO that I've seen a couple of times round here.

Also saw TOY 8OY on an escort (I think) quite a few years back.

Moley


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

TOY 8OY is on a yellow boxster s round my way now..


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

moley said:


> There's a car with PHY5IO that I've seen a couple of times round here.
> 
> Also saw TOY 8OY on an escort (I think) quite a few years back.
> 
> Moley


I saw B16 BOY on a red Golf GTI in Nottingham a few years back.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

The curry house in our village used to have D14BLO, I'll let you guess the car, now has the murcielago (could be spelt incorrectly, stupid name can't they make them easier). I also see a range rover sport, which somehow says orgasm, I must admit I am try to look at the female driver rather than the detail of the spacing and stuff


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

How about a veyron with the plate V1 on the way to the national event last year I even have picture somewhere and the car belongs to a certain young man on here's uncle.... :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Saw 'HI TEC' on the back of a Cayenne yesterday.

Sadly for the driver not so hi-tec, as the 4x4 was on the back of a lowloader on the M4 just outside Swansea!


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Saw - w8ker today on a c200. Why why why :?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Best one I've heard of, but not seen, was two Rollers on a very posh drive with:

NOT 1 and BUT 2

.Best one I saw was an old TVR with G 5POT. Oh and I also saw MED1C on a Volvo Estate.

I also managed to get a picture of a bright Orange Focus RS with H1 4SBO


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

the pukka pie van round us has P13 VAN on it.
and my mate used to have A1OYS or A11OYS i forget which on his car


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

I saw

PI55OLE on an M3

which amused me!


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

there was a blue TTC round my way with T85SER and i spoke to him a few times and he actually liked it for some weird reason!!
:?

also a Aston Martin with FA57 CAR in sandbanks 8)


----------



## zarterone (Jan 19, 2008)

Apparently the dearest one is MB1

it belongs to Max Bygraves and Mercedes keep offering silly money for it but he wont sell.


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Took this one today. How much do you think its worth?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

qooqiiu said:


> Took this one today. How much do you think its worth?


Probably more than the car  :lol:


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Defiantly more than the car! :lol:

Cool plate though. :!:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Best ones I have seen MI 55 FUN on an A3, T15 ACE on an Audi S8 with ceramic brakes
and Suraj's uncles Veyron yes Suraj off here V1 on the way to the national event last year


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I saw a TT** MAX yesterday, on a TT...


----------



## fut1a (Dec 28, 2006)

There is a beemer near me with BIO JOB, it always makes me grin. I have FUT1A, and because the one on a plate is like an I it says FUTIA which is my surname.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

saw this beauty on the way to work :\


----------



## ELLIOTT (Feb 29, 2008)

Do you think baz needs the toilet? :roll:


----------

